# "BootCamp is LAME" - Venkat Pullena



## spitty27 (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't know if any of you saw this article recently, but it irritated me almost as much as the one Jorge Lopez wrote about the Mac Mini last year. Venkat Pullena wrote an article on BootCamp, claiming that it crashes and burns, pulling information out of nowhere, upsetting hardcore Apple fans such as myself. I'm not much of a writer, in fact, I'm only 17 1/2 but I felt as if I had to respond and let him know that there are more intelligent people in this world and we have something to say. Below is a copy of the email I sent him. Let me know what you think and pass it all on to all your mac enthusiast friends...



> Dear supposed UC Davis student,
> 
> Being an Apple fan myself, I tend to follow up on most news and rumors sites daily, if not more than once daily. Today I stumbled upon TUAW's post which linked me to your article on why you think BootCamp sucks. Let me first start out by telling you that I am a proud owner of a 17" iMac Intel, successfully enabled to dual boot between Windows XP Pro SP2 and mac os x tiger.
> Let's get on with it, shall we?
> ...


----------



## Browni (Apr 18, 2006)

*round of applause*


----------



## powermac (Apr 18, 2006)

Well Done!!!


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 18, 2006)

For those that don't know, this "DivisionTwo" site is a satire site (found that out when I read the first article when the Mac mini was released).  Check out the articles posted by others there.  It's meant to poke fun at techies.


----------



## lurk (Apr 18, 2006)

Um Spitty27, I have to agree with nixgeek - YHBT.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 18, 2006)

Yep -- pure, obvious satire... you got pwn3d!!!!!111


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 18, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Yep -- pure, obvious satire... you got pwn3d!!!!!111



n00b!  You 4got 2 add da "onewon" at da nd!!!

_TeH n00b!!!!!11!1!111oneonewonTaiwan_ ::ha::


----------



## lurk (Apr 18, 2006)

Dagnabbit! I just realized I missed the perfect chance to use this one-liner of internet acronym beauty, I should have said:

*YHBT HAND.*



Edit to add: Spitty, you have so gotta know that we are laughing with you and not at you.


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 18, 2006)

meh...i guess i overlooked the fact that divisiontwo is a satirical site but what about that article on bootcamp? anyone feel like finding out if that's a real one? (besides, i didn't waste my energy on divisiontwo..i totally forgot to link to the bootcamp crashes and burns website...) go check it out and let me know


----------



## Myke (Apr 18, 2006)

I don't know whether I am confused or other posters here are. The link Spitty provides takes you to a college campus website, which doesn't appear to be the spoof site you guys are talking about. Or did I miss something?

Admittedly his opinions are so ludicrously uninformed (Venkat's that is) that the article_ reads_ like a spoof. But I think he is genuinely stupid.

In any event its only a college site, so where's the problem? We were all young and foolish once. Well, i still am, actually!


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 18, 2006)

in my first post i linked to a jorge lopez article on the mac mini (which really is a satire) but wrote about a different article (forgetting to link to it)...leading everyone else to assume/poke fun/laugh with me that i wrote this long email to someone who wrote the article as a joke.

to clarify things: i referenced jorge lopez because i said that venkat's article upset me almost as much as his did...the email i wrote was in response to the article venkat wrote (which seems to be a real article from someone who is genuinely stupid)


----------



## jwoods (Apr 18, 2006)

I didn't view the article as satire.  

I saw it on the California Aggie website.  This guy is a moron.  The only thing correct in the article was that he spelled Mac and Boot Camp correctly. 

Google the authors name and it will come up.


----------



## spitty27 (Apr 18, 2006)

k i dont feel pwn3d anymore..ill post back here if he ever replies...


----------



## lurk (Apr 18, 2006)

Yep, after I followed your later link I agree he is not a troll but rather is off his meds.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 18, 2006)

> VENKAT PULLELA is senior majoring in philosophy and can be reached at vspullela@ucdavis.edu.



Take it with a grain of salt, folks.  This is like taking medical advice from a slice of bread.  Once I saw that it was an op-ed piece from an undergrad studying _philosophy_ of all things, I stopped reading.

And I'm sure he got his information with the help of his Starware Toolbar.


----------



## celeborn (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, what one's major is says nothing about their computer skills... I mean, you don't _have_ to be a CS student or graphic designer to gain the right to have an opinion on Macs. However, this particular individual seems very uninformed.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 19, 2006)

> The graphics in many games these days require a level of customization on the computer that Macs cannot provide. Apple calls their lack of customization "computer stability."



lol


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 19, 2006)

celeborn said:
			
		

> Well, what one's major is says nothing about their computer skills... I mean, you don't _have_ to be a CS student or graphic designer to gain the right to have an opinion on Macs. However, this particular individual seems very uninformed.



While this is true, you have to still consider the source.  I have read some stories from computer people that leave you wondering what they were smoking after you read it, but this particular person's area of expertise (supposedly anyway) obviously added an extra level for me to not even consider it as important enough for my time.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 14, 2006)

The poster makes some good points here, and at 17 I think he's way ahead of his time! Well done, whether what you were responding to was a hoax or not.


----------



## Convert (Aug 15, 2006)

In the article the author mentions having problems plugging in a simple USB device like a webcam. I'm not 100% sure but don't all Intel Macs (minus the Mac Pro, which was not available at the time) have webcams built in? Isn't that a bit of a retarded thing to do?


----------



## Trip (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## nixgeek (Aug 16, 2006)

Convert said:


> In the article the author mentions having problems plugging in a simple USB device like a webcam. I'm not 100% sure but don't all Intel Macs (minus the Mac Pro, which was not available at the time) have webcams built in? Isn't that a bit of a retarded thing to do?



The Mac mini _doesn't_ have an iSight built-in.


----------

